# TFT Monitor



## stefand (8 Januar 2008)

hallo Leute! 

Such ganz günstige TFT Monitore (ca. 15") Möchte darauf das Bild einer eines bildverarbeitungssystems anzeigen in der Produktion. Da industrie Monitore so teuer sind meinte mein Chef da kauft er lieber öfters einen neuen und hängt einen normalen auf!

habt ihr da bezugsadressen?


----------



## marlob (8 Januar 2008)

Guck mal bei http://www.elotouch.de/
ich hatte vor kurzem einen Kunden, der da Monitore von gekauft hat. Kosten nur ca. die Hälfte als vergleichbare von anderen bekannten Markenanbietern.
Eignen sich angeblich auch für rauere Industrieumgebungen.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Januar 2008)

> Eignen sich angeblich auch für rauere Industrieumgebungen.



Eaton hatte die Elo's schon vor Jahren in ihren PanelmatePC drin. Bedienung mit Spachtel und Schere vertragen die aber auf Dauer auch nicht 
(eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## stefand (9 Januar 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe, jedoch liefert diese Firma nur Monitore mit Touch - ansonsten hätten mir die ganz gut gefallen! Die Adresse muss ich mir merken.

Suche ganz normale Standart TT Monitore zu "supergünstigen" preisen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2008)

stefand schrieb:


> hallo Leute!
> 
> Such ganz günstige TFT Monitore (ca. 15") Möchte darauf das Bild einer eines bildverarbeitungssystems anzeigen in der Produktion. Da industrie Monitore so teuer sind meinte mein Chef da kauft er lieber öfters einen neuen und hängt einen normalen auf!
> 
> habt ihr da bezugsadressen?



Hallo,

Bei billig fällt mir Belinea und Videoseven ein.

Die 15"-TFTs für Privatanwender werden ja so langsam 
aus den Regalen genommen. Bei *Alternate* hast Du
mal eine groben Überblick, was derzeit angeboten wird.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 Januar 2008)

Du suchst einfach nur nen normalen TFT Monitor???

Dann gucke mal hier:

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3832F129242.html

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## mariob (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
mal bei Harlander.com schauen, aber da kann man auch neue kaufen - vielleicht kann man bei größeren Mengen was rausschlagen....

Mario


----------

